# Electrical Jokes



## Kipper (Jun 19, 2006)

10 Things Engineering School May Not have Taught You:

1. There are at least 10 types of capacitors.

2. Theory tells you how a circuit works, not why it does not work.

3. Not everything works according to the specs in the databook.

4. Anything practical you learn will be obsolete before you use it, except the complex math, which you will never use.

5. Engineering is like having an 8 a.m. class and a late afternoon lab every day for the rest of your life.

6. Overtime pay? What overtime pay?

7. Managers, not engineers, rule the world.

8. Always try to fix the hardware with software.

9. If you like junk food, caffeine and all-nighters, go into software.

10. Dilbert is not a comic strip, it's a documentary.


----------



## cement (Jun 27, 2006)

no joke!


----------



## Kipper (Jul 3, 2006)

Man I love those from Despair.com.

I think my favorite is "Mediocrity".

Demotivators

View attachment 90


----------



## Timmy! (Jul 5, 2006)

A mathematician and an engineer are sitting in a bar. The mathematician is moaning and complaining about the abysmal lack of math skills amongst the general population.

The mathematician gets up and goes to the men's room. While he is away, the engineer calls the barmaid over. "Look, here's $20. When my buddy comes back, I'm going to having you come over. I'm going to ask you a question, and all you need to say is 'e to the x'".

The barmaid agrees, takes the $20 and walks away. The mathematician returns from the men's room and sits down by his engineer buddy. The engineer turns to him and says, "You know, I don't think you're giving enough credit to our public school system. I think the general population knows more about math than what you credit them with. Let's test my theory".

The engineer calls to the barmaid, and she comes over. The engineer says, "I have a question for you. Could you please tell me what the integral of e to the x is?"

The barmaid looks him in the eye, and says, "e to the x" and turns to leave.

The mathematician is stunned and shocked beyond belief. As the barmaid is walking away, she looks over her shoulder and says, "Plus an arbitrary constant C".


----------



## cement (Jul 27, 2006)

are you kidding? that is nerd porn^^


----------



## EdinNO (Jul 28, 2006)

I saw one that said something like:

Indifference

No single rain drop feels it is responsible for the flood.

Ed


----------

